# Another "Is my girl ready yet?" thread.



## pigsmoke (Feb 27, 2013)

Yup, you've seen them all before and all the answers can be found in the stickys. 

I've done my research and understand the whole clear/cloudy/amber trichomes thing. As far as I'm concerned she is ready for the chop. But I would rather get an opinion from some of the more experienced growers that are knocking around these boards. 

Here is a bit of background info on the plant:

*Strain: *Dinafem - Fruit Automatic (auto flowering type)
*Lighting: *4 x 150 CFL's _(9140 lumens in total) - *Spent the first 4 weeks under just 1 cfl with 2285 lumens
_*Light Cycle: *16 hours of light / 8 hours dark _*Spent the first 4 weeks under 24 hours of light
_*Age: *68 days since she sprouted, or 71 since germinated
*Height: *3ft
*Nutrients: *none 


From what I have read around here auto flowering strains should still begin to flower even under 24 hours of light. This plant did not begin to show any signs of gender until one week after the light cycle was introduced. I sprouted two other beans a few weeks ago and they whipped the pistols out after just 2 weeks. Whats all that about?

Anyway, about 80% of the hairs are orange, but still a bit of white showing. The leaves are becoming very yellow. (except the sugar leaves poking from the buds) Should I be concerned about this? I have read that this is normal when harvest is near. Its hard for me to tell if the trichomes are cloudy or clear as I have no comparison. I can't see any amber ones.

Please forgive me for the shitty macro pics below, its hard to hold a magnifying glass in front of your phone and focus it at the same time.


----------



## chuck estevez (Feb 27, 2013)

2-3 weeks left


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 27, 2013)

going by the second pix you've still got a good couple of weeks left on her..


----------



## hotrodharley (Feb 27, 2013)

Give a 1/4 strength feed of bloom nutes if you have them and add 1 teaspoon epsom salts to that if cal/mag are not in your feed already. That plant has further to go and needs the nutes.


----------



## pigsmoke (Feb 27, 2013)

hotrodharley said:


> Give a 1/4 strength feed of bloom nutes if you have them and add 1 teaspoon epsom salts to that if cal/mag are not in your feed already. That plant has further to go and needs the nutes.


Most people seem to suggest that auto flowering strains don't like nutes too much. I have got some tomato feed though.


----------



## hotrodharley (Feb 27, 2013)

pigsmoke said:


> Most people seem to suggest that auto flowering strains don't like nutes too much. I have got some tomato feed though.


True - I grew over 20 of 4 different strains before saying screw autos. They do not like them routinely I discovered. However your plant is giving every indication of need at this late stage. The reason for the reduced feeding. List your N-P-K of your fert and someone here can properly advise as nearly every product has been tried.


----------



## hotrodharley (Feb 27, 2013)

And for those on the fence about autos and trying to decide whether to go that route - strongly consider going 12/12 from seed with your chosen photoperiod plants. I have grown autos and did 4 strains of photos on a 12/12 from seed challenge a fellow threw at me when I mocked 12/12.

Reduced yields obviously.

Quicker harvests and some "quick" autos are frigging lies. Truth.

Much better quality bud than autos with photos on 12/12 and you can choose any strain. Obviously some strains will excel at this while others lag. But it beats autos in my experience with both.


----------



## pigsmoke (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up.



hotrodharley said:


> List your N-P-K of your fert


Its a bottle of "nutri - Tomato plant food" Apparently, it has added _'vita-boost_' haha.

*EC FERTILISER*
*Nitrogen:* 6.0%
*Ammoniacal nitrogen*: 1.0%
*Ureic nitrogen:* 5.0%
*Phosphorous pentoxide: *3.0%
*Potassium oxide: * 10%
*Magnesium Oxide: *0.04%
*Iron:* 0.03%


I'm just thinking, if she might be coming down in 2 weeks, would I have enough time to flush?


----------



## kindnug (Feb 27, 2013)

That plant needed food 2 weeks ago. Autos might require alot less nutrients but they still need some; even if its only 1/4-1/3 dose.

An even yellowing of leaves like that means it needs some nutrients and at peak flowering I'd give auto's atleast 2/3-3/4 dose.

You will notice the leaves turn a pale(very light green) and then it's time for food; and you should notice before it gets to the point your at. Yellowing late after the pistils begin turning red+receding is normal, but your pistils look almost all white still.


----------



## kindnug (Feb 27, 2013)

I'd still feed it 1/2-3/4 dose of whatever nutrient you got with nitrogen because it looks like it has 20 days more atleast


----------



## pigsmoke (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for the tips.

I have just removed a few dead leaves, lightly pulled on them and a few came right off.
I have fed it 1/2 of what it says on the bottle. It also says to feed every 10 - 14 days.. So I won't be able to feed again if I want to flush properly. Is this right?

Thanks again for the input everyone! I can't wait to share my harvest/smoke report with you lot.


----------



## kindnug (Feb 28, 2013)

Yeah I'd use as recommended and flush last week


----------



## davickm1 (Feb 28, 2013)

The yellowing is probly due to lack of nitrogen in the flowering process. Give them some nutes at half dose. They dont look bad though, good luck!


----------

